# Transferring money to India



## anandsdk

which is the most cost effective method to send money to india? Banks or Western union?


----------



## MaidenScotland

Western Union is much more expensive than in Saudi, not sure of the charges just know it is expensive


----------



## hurghadapat

MaidenScotland said:


> Western Union is much more expensive than in Saudi, not sure of the charges just know it is expensive


Have you had a look at Moneygram.....look on the internet and tells you where you send from in Egypt and has a facility for finding out how much it will cost....a safe and secure way i have used it many times.


----------



## Horus

HEY let me know about Moneygram I can't see a local agent in Sharm

Currently I use WU in Naama Bay (Rosetta Hotel) opening hours different than the western union website Money Transfer | Western Union

They are normally open 9 - 5 closed Friday and Saturday, take your ID with you, they throw a wobbly for transactions over $5,000 USD (money can only be taken and sent in USD)

Don't use Alert Pay they hold funds for 2 weeks - or EVEN longer unless they can verify you and even keep the money..be warned..

DO NOT use paypal either with an Egypt IP address for non-regular payments that do not follow a certain pattern - again they will limit your account and in any case charge you 4.9%, moneybookers is also a no -go

HSBC will transfer money, get the IBAN number to avoid rejected BACS payments you can also choose if you pay the fee or the receiver does, no hassle floor limit is about £4,950 GBP, I send to China on a regular basis in USD and also receive EU and USA payments within 4 days..


----------



## hurghadapat

Horus said:


> HEY let me know about Moneygram I can't see a local agent in Sharm
> 
> Currently I use WU in Naama Bay (Rosetta Hotel) opening hours different than the western union website Money Transfer | Western Union
> 
> They are normally open 9 - 5 closed Friday and Saturday, take your ID with you, they throw a wobbly for transactions over $5,000 USD (money can only be taken and sent in USD)
> 
> Don't use Alert Pay they hold funds for 2 weeks - or EVEN longer unless they can verify you and even keep the money..be warned..
> 
> DO NOT use paypal either with an Egypt IP address for non-regular payments that do not follow a certain pattern - again they will limit your account and in any case charge you 4.9%, moneybookers is also a no -go
> 
> HSBC will transfer money, get the IBAN number to avoid rejected BACS payments you can also choose if you pay the fee or the receiver does, no hassle floor limit is about £4,950 GBP, I send to China on a regular basis in USD and also receive EU and USA payments within 4 days..


Piraeus Bank,South Nab'a,Aqaba Bay. 20699205470
Sun-Thurs 8-18.00
Think you can only receive money at this bank...you would need to check with them about sending.


----------

